# German Blue Ram Egg Clutch



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Found a mess of eggs on a piece of rock in my tank. Probably 100+ or so.
Male and Female are staying near the eggs. I'm not sure when they were laid but it had to be recently.
They are chasing my angel fish away from the hatch! Just partitioned the tank. Hopefully the parents wont eat all the fry


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting. I was wondering if these fish actually were capable of having babies, and if the babies grow up with blue coloration (if the blue color morph is stable). Please let us know what happens with the fish...


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I hear from other people that have successfully bred them. The coloring pretty much stays the same, blue and orange/red still comes out in the 2nd generations.

I'm doubtful that any of the young will make it, but I hope for the best. Have some lights on 24 seven in some other tanks producing algea/green water. Also two types of fry food.
Plenty of java moss is located in my tank.
Have daphnia in 2 2 gallon tanks swimming around.
Will be serving bbs, Hatching sets every few days.
Also getting some liquid fry food as well tomorrow along with another pot of grown bbs to fatten up my fish.

Still trying to remove about 9 guppies from my 33. Its almost impossible. Have to find a 2 liter bottle tomorrow to assist me in removing the fish.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Zapins said:


> Interesting. I was wondering if these fish actually were capable of having babies, and if the babies grow up with blue coloration (if the blue color morph is stable). Please let us know what happens with the fish...


I'm confused. Didn't he say his Blue rams spawned...? Why is that weird? Or am I missing something. :frusty:


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sometimes new strains are double recessive for a particular trait (like being blue). If that new color came about as a result of a genetic defect, it is possible that the genes for reproducing might have been affected on the same chromosome as the blue gene making double recessive fish blue fish and sterile. If the fish is heterozygous, they can breed and pass of the defective gene, but they won't be blue since they have a normal copy, and if they get two normal copies... then they are normal. I heard some people wondering if this was the case with these fish when they first came out, but apparently they can lay eggs, so it seems its just a color morph...


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll soon see, if they survive. Chances are they won't though. Have foods for my fry. And I'm ready to do my 10-15% daily water changes.

Now if I could only find another home for mr puff.


----------

